# Do you use amp in public?



## TobaccoRoad

I thought of bringing it outside but it seemed too much of a hassle, even for a small E5. Now that I think about it, isn't the purpose of using portable amps to use it in public? If you do use it outside, can you post a pic on how you carry them? Or do you just leave them hanging from your ipod?


----------



## Gatto

this is my old portable rig, for a little while I ditched the amp in favor of iphone/C2s, unfortunately I don't have my new rig together yet but I'll be using an ipod classic (black) > LOD (instead of mini-mini with a female LOD) > RSA Hornet > C2s 

 I'd keep that rig exactly as it is and shove it in my pocket with the cables sticking up so I still have control. I'm considering making/buying a little pouch for it that i can clip to two belt loops so it's more secure and doesn't take up my whole pocket. Some people also use phone/camera belt clips to keep everything together.


----------



## flatmap

At work: yes
 At the coffee shop: yes
 Walking outside: yes
 In security line at airport: no


----------



## ljokerl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flatmap* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In security line at airport: no_

 

I am currently considering this. I'm going on a trip with two short connections next week, so I will potentially be standing in a security line six times (at 3 diff't airports). I decided that my rubber-banded rig with a headroom total airhead would look too conspicuous (especially with thick red/black mini->mini), so will most likely take E5 and strap it to my belt, running a thin 12" interconnect to my DAP. Still, bound to raise questions at one point ^^. Maybe if i take a bottle of water and some shaving creme they will disregard the amp.


----------



## stew1234

Pretty much only when I'm sitting down for a while like on a plane.


----------



## LeftyGorilla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ljokerl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...so will most likely take E5 and strap it to my belt, running a thin 12" interconnect to my DAP..._

 

Right. strapping electronics to yourself will not be suspicious at all.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With an obviously consumer electronic-looking item like the e5 I'd guess it would be no problem. It's the black brick DIY with braided cables that wigs out the TSA.


----------



## ljokerl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LeftyGorilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Right. strapping electronics to yourself will not be suspicious at all.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With an obviously consumer electronic-looking item like the e5 I'd guess it would be no problem. It's the black brick DIY with braided cables that wigs out the TSA._

 

If I were going to blow up a plane, carrying bomb that looks like a DIY brick with cables would be the last thing I do. An ipod shuffle skin on the other hand...

 Now I almost wanna try my brick to attempt reverse psychology on the TSA... On the other hand I'd actually like to get to where I'm going. Security at LAX is not taken lightly.


----------



## jamato8

Sure I use an amp all the time. I have traveled with my Monica II dac that I configured and modified for an Altoid tin with a velcroed battery pack and associated wires. I have flown to Paris, to China and lived there 1.5 years and I have been through many security checks with this configuration that to me would be questionable and never a problem. Maybe I have been lucky but no one even wanted to look at it.

 Anyway, amp in public, yes.


----------



## logwed

I do amp in public, and I do get strange looks at times. One guy, a teacher at my school, is the only person to correctly tag it as a headphone amp.


----------



## qusp

amp in public; sure, everywhere I go pretty much. I just use qables iqube bands to keep it together; but I have just bought some of those custom printed ones, which are sweet. if i'm using the full rig with iriver->D10->Lisa III or DIYMOD->VCAP/Mundorf SIO dock->Lisa III I put it in the front pocket of my bag, if i'm just using iriver->D10 or DIYMOD->LOD->D10 it goes in my pocket. I like the hippocases, but they would not suit my main rig as too small, but i'm going to buy one of the headroom portable desktop bag for it next week. the headroom bags are great, a little pricey but really well made and designed specifically for this purpose.

 heres the pocket rig






 will post a pic of the main rig later.


----------



## KONAKONA

I used to use my E5 in public until I noticed that it made my Q40s sound a little bit worse. 

 When I get my G1As I will certainly be using my Icon mobile with them, cheapo interconnect and all.


----------



## insyte

I usually just put the amp in my bag when i commute


----------



## LevA

I put my D10 in a camera bag and attach it to my belt loop with a spring lock which allows it to hang on my side. I don't see it as cumbersome at all, but to each his own....
 however, I mostly use it as transportable to quiet cafes and parks etc. not in loud public places....


----------



## ClieOS

My current ultra portable (a.k.a. pocket-able): Fuze - LOD - T4 - RE0


----------



## smrtby123

I would use my little semi-cmoy in a Hammond case in public all the time, especially during the long nights in the Design lab doing CAD work but now that I transferred it to a Hach testing container:




 in order to go from AAA to AA, I don't think I can use it in public quite as much anymore.


----------



## squall343

used to 
 but now i just use the headphone out from my ipod


----------



## DoYouRight

Im starting to think maybe I should?


----------



## DoYouRight

Could someone show how big the D10 is compared to an Ipod Classic or touch?


----------



## ljokerl

All credits to orig poster/setup owner.


----------



## phangtonpower

I have my Fuze in a Silicon case that has slots for an armband strap, but instead of an armband strap, I have velcro wire organizers going through and have it around my Hornet, which is in a cheap 100 yen camera case. I usually have it in my hand or in my pocket.


----------



## DoYouRight

Thanks guys


----------



## krmathis

Not anymore.
 Some year back I used an RSA Hornet and Tomahawk as part of my portable rig, but after a while I found out that the improvements were not worth the additional size/weight so I dropped it.


----------



## Bojamijams

People really need to start making LOD with 90degree connetors. The length the wire has to go out and then loop back in, almost doubles the length of any 'portable' rig. Its insane.


----------



## tnmike1

Put Imod/Pico strapped together into a Headroom bag which attaches to pants or belt. OR put the compbination into a carryall/shoulder bag along with books to go to bookstore, library ,etc. In short, no qualms at all about cxarrying the combo around.


----------



## ljokerl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bojamijams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_People really need to start making LOD with 90degree connetors. The length the wire has to go out and then loop back in, almost doubles the length of any 'portable' rig. Its insane._

 

Done and done. All credits to rig owner (Captain Odegard I believe).






 The whole wood-encased Fiio E3 thing kinda detracts from the compactness though


----------



## kiwirugby

All the time. I fly twice or so a month, nationally and internationally, and always take my rigs with me. Never had anyone at any airport check them. Had a couple of flight attendants ask me about them but they were probably just flirting!....the flight attendants, I mean!


----------



## steviebee

Amps in public: pretty much all the time. I feel nekkid without one...

 Of course, a SuperMicro doesn't exactly bulk up the package, but my Mustang/Tomahawk don't too much either, nor do they weigh a whole lot.


----------



## shredder

Yup, did today. It's smaller than the old school portable CD discmans of the old days. Better after stickin it together with velcro for ease of operation.


----------



## shredder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could someone show how big the D10 is compared to an Ipod Classic or touch?_

 

My 80 gig iPod weighs about the same as the D10 also, mabye a tad more.


----------



## GreenLeo

Yeap, definitely.


----------



## qusp

yes, people do have to make LODs with RA connectors; hehe, been doing that for ages.


----------



## h.rav

Not anymore, I only use iPod + Senn IE8 for my portable setup.


----------



## knights

why not?...afterall t4 on the back of touch isnt noticble at all... before i acquired touch+t4 combo, i always bring ipod+boa with hands..yes, with bare hands


----------



## Kpalsm

Used to, but then my E5's HP jack started shorting so I stopped using it (also noticed it muddied up the low end a bit, even with bass boost off, at least in my rig). Then my E250's HP jack screwed up too (left channel doesn't work) so I've been without any portable tunes for about a week. Considering the condition of my Vibes I fully expected them to be the first component of my portable rig to give out but they're still goin; krazy glue, heatshrink and hockey tape and all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Next I'm gonna get a 5.5g 80gb iPod, Rockbox it, get an LOD (probably a SendStation, especially if I end up buying a 2nd hand iPod with no accessories) and an iBasso T4. Then I'll be happy again! Then all I'll have to do is decide what headphones to replace my Vibes with...thinking ER4Ps or Turbines or something if I can find ER4Ps for cheap and can get them (missed an opportunity today because of buying my TV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

 But yes, I always use a portable amp (if I have one!) I even gave my friend my old E3 and am slowly converting him, soon I'll have to start apologizing for his wallet


----------



## jjsoviet

Fiio E5 in public yes, but if I have anything bigger than my iPod, I would reconsider. So many snatchers in my place!


----------



## Edoardo

I bought a case for the iPod so now it is just as big as the Voyager. I do amp my iPod in the library. and everybody wonders what's that box with all that cables


----------



## ljokerl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Then my E250's HP jack screwed up too (left channel doesn't work) so I've been without any portable tunes for about a week._

 

Sorry for OT, but that's a common problem with E2xx players. One of the wires comes off the HP jack on the inside. It's a 15 min fix if you've got a soldering iron.


----------



## jc9394

Yes on public except at airport.


----------



## namiSWAN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *phangtonpower* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have my Fuze in a Silicon case that has slots for an armband strap, but instead of an armband strap, I have velcro wire organizers going through and have it around my Hornet, which is in a cheap 100 yen camera case. I usually have it in my hand or in my pocket.




_

 

nice silicone case
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. is it from ebay ?


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ljokerl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry for OT, but that's a common problem with E2xx players. One of the wires comes off the HP jack on the inside. It's a 15 min fix if you've got a soldering iron._

 

Sorry for OT as well, but I knew it was fixable somehow...I don't have a soldering iron nor do I have any soldering skill. I've got a replacement E250 on the way anyways (bought from a fellow Head-Fier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but I may get a soldering iron and see if I can fix it anyway.


----------



## ljokerl

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry for OT as well, but I knew it was fixable somehow...I don't have a soldering iron nor do I have any soldering skill. I've got a replacement E250 on the way anyways (bought from a fellow Head-Fier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but I may get a soldering iron and see if I can fix it anyway._

 

Yeah a $20 sansa is as good a place as any to start 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There are pictorial tutorials on abiforums on how to do it. Good luck!


----------



## knights

well, i still frequently use this rig in public...


----------



## paaj

used to, ipod/hornet combo with sr125 but it was just a bit impractical and now with ESW10 it actually sounds just as good without amp, it's mostly in the city / public transport anyway.

 portably, the K271 had the best benefit from an amp, and the HD650 liked one too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I sold the Hornet and K271 and only use the ESW10 now.


----------



## phangtonpower

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *namiSWAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nice silicone case
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. is it from ebay ?_

 

Why yes it is. Cost less than 10 bucks. Dropped it the other day too pretty good, and not one scratch


----------



## Judge Buff

My E5 clips nicely to my Zune skin.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Not anymore. The iPod powers my ER4S just fine.


----------



## TobaccoRoad

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not anymore. The iPod powers my ER4S just fine._

 

ER4S can be driven fine by iPod unamped?


----------



## Happy Camper

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TobaccoRoad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ER4S can be driven fine by iPod unamped?_

 

Yes.

 If it weren't for hotels and the RS-1, I'd get rid of mine and I still don't use it very often.


----------



## ljokerl

Ok so tomorrow is the first time I'm taking my rig on an airplane with me. I was wondering what my chances of actually boarding with something like this are. Also, I know you have to take out all electronics and such and put em on trays. I'm carrying a few pairs of headphones, a bunch of cables, and a spare mp3 player and amp (Never mind my laptop and all the chargers). Do they request that cables and headphones and such be taken out and put into trays also?


----------



## Edwood

Never leave home without an amp.


----------



## sleeplessness

I've been through security with my HR Micro Amp and Micro DAC for years...I keep them in my backpack until I board...I take my laptop out and put in in a tray but the other stuff stays in the backpack...

 Never been questioned...they don't even question the insulin with needles and stuff that I carry...

 Some people on the plane question what I'm listening to...I'll tell them all about the pure bliss I experience unless I see that they are listening to Bose...then I tell them they wouldn't be interested!!!


----------



## Joelby

I use mine in public. Bithead = Stationary. e5 = walking about.

 My question is, who rocks a fanny pack with their rig?


----------



## DoYouRight

excellent. just out of curiousity. I use my ESW10jpn from Ipod no amp as well!

 What amps fit flush with an Ipod touch besides t4? I wouldn't mind something that is barely noticeable behind one. Smaller or exactly same dimensions and just as thick or maybe slightly thicker? Like holding my blackberry under my 30gb video is very comfortable when im walking the dog. so an amp that size would be great! 

 I know the Nuforce would but I fear they are garbage. Am I wrong?


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Judge Buff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My E5 clips nicely to my Zune skin._

 

My E5 clips nicely to my E250's silicone skin too, handy isn't it?


----------



## KONAKONA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_excellent. just out of curiousity. I use my ESW10jpn from Ipod no amp as well!

 What amps fit flush with an Ipod touch besides t4? I wouldn't mind something that is barely noticeable behind one. Smaller or exactly same dimensions and just as thick or maybe slightly thicker? Like holding my blackberry under my 30gb video is very comfortable when im walking the dog. so an amp that size would be great! 

 I know the Nuforce would but I fear they are garbage. Am I wrong?_

 

I quite like my nuforce but I use it mainly as a DAC. It helped my Q40s a bit but as soon as I got my MS1s and AD700s I stopped using my Q40s. Never got that much time with them amped to tell you the truth. 

 Haven't had any problems with it yet, and it sounds a helluva lot better than my onboard sound.


----------



## electronicmaji

I've never used a amp, period.


----------



## Kpalsm

Grats on your hundredth post, electronicmaji


----------



## lrsu.ranger

I have to admit I've really enjoyed this thread. 

 I do alot of traveling. Post # 50 has nothing to worry about. I carry ALOT of connectors, wires, and other things that sometimes gets a couple passes through the x-ray machine. My carry on has been inspected a couple times but its all good to be frank. 

 I have a 1st Gen 16GB itouch connected to a Headroom Total BitHead amp with Grado SR60s. Its served me very well. As a side note I keep the itouch in an Otter case. Its a ruggedized case if you need that sort of thing. 

 I have no problem with ripping the setup out in public. I do get the odd curious looks when I'm in an airport or other places where I have to wait.

 I do have to be mindful of the open headphone nature of the SR60s. I have been asked to turn down my volume. 

 I also travel with a HP HDX 18 notebook. It has an 18" 1080p screen, QX9300 quad CPU, 8 GB RAM with blu-ray player. I connect the Headroom amp to this as well. The notebook accomidates a 2nd harddrive where I store all my music collection.

 My audio geekness crosses over into the computer side and vice versa.


----------



## revolink24

Being in high school I get some odd looks with a CMOY amp, but I would love to see my fellow students reactions with my Little Dot I+. Or better yet, have them ask to borrow my headphones and see their faces when they see it terminates to 1/4" (Perhaps I should get balanced XLR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 I did have someone peg the CMOY as an amp once. And discovered one day that my homeroom teacher had MS1s. That was an interesting occasion.


----------



## jonathanjong

^ Grados as portables. Gotta love it.

 I used to carry a 2Move around, but now my iPhone either goes ampless or with a NuForce Icon Mobile attached.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TobaccoRoad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ER4S can be driven fine by iPod unamped?_

 

Yeah. Besides, I doubt anyone would hear much of a difference amped or unamped while commuting or walking a busy street. It's only when I'm studying at a *quiet* area that I miss bringing an amp. But other than that, F a portable amp. Don't need one. But the Pico Slim does attract me as a nice home amp for my IEMs when I'm in no mood to use my headphones.


----------



## Jap

[size=small]I suppose I can say that I use my portable amp in public. However, since it resides almost always inside my mini camera bag, hardly anyone ever sees it. I simply don't like giving the impression that I am moving with pricey audio gear so my PRII MkII tends to stay under wraps.

 I am starting to consider IEMs seriously now but only the more comfortable ones - like the Head Direct RE0. Of course, Head Direct now has announced a new flagship RE3 with a higher price tag than the $169 RE0 although I can't find a decent review or any specs on it as yet. An IEM would allow me to get even more portable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/size]


----------



## smeggy

my portable rig that goes everywhere with me


----------



## jonathanjong

What IS that?


----------



## DLeeWebb

I was surprised by the title of this thread. I decided to read it and read several of the pages of posts. I'm still wondering if I'm missing something. I was surprised by the number of people that don't use their headphone amp in public. I use my headphone amp in public. Why else would one spend the kind of money many of us have spent on a portable headphone amp(s)? (to use it at home? at the office, only when sitting alone outside?) I have my rig bundled like many of those pictured. I usually stick it in a pocket and go.


----------



## jojo_b2

I always carry my IMOD & SR71A with external caps w/ me. I'm quite a big fella with a big bag. The rig just provides me w/ music on a train and in office At home I just leave them in my bag for the next day.


----------



## revolink24

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonathanjong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ Grados as portables. Gotta love it.

 I used to carry a 2Move around, but now my iPhone either goes ampless or with a NuForce Icon Mobile attached._

 

I normally dont use them as portables. That task is normally given to IEMs, (V-Moda, Shure E2C, Denon 351) but there are also issues with them. Like the fact that I cant hear anyone.


----------



## Jian

I was carrying my imod/p51/701 to work everyday. 701 was rapped in a piece of antishock camera cloths and carried in my backpack. Also a camera shoulder bag will accommodate the rig safely. As now for my pro900, it is more portable than 701 and come with a hard case itself. And the case can hold my imod or cdp as well.


----------



## smeggy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonathanjong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What IS that?_

 

Sansa Fuze
 AMB mini 3
 Modded Fostex T50 orthodynamics.


----------



## DoYouRight

Wow those cans are amazing! Are they available anywhere? With the mods for sale?


----------



## smeggy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow those cans are amazing! Are they available anywhere? With the mods for sale?_

 

Thanks,
 no, I made them myself.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DLeeWebb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was surprised by the title of this thread. I decided to read it and read several of the pages of posts. I'm still wondering if I'm missing something. I was surprised by the number of people that don't use their headphone amp in public. I use my headphone amp in public. Why else would one spend the kind of money many of us have spent on a portable headphone amp(s)? (to use it at home? at the office, only when sitting alone outside?) I have my rig bundled like many of those pictured. I usually stick it in a pocket and go._

 

Because most "portable" amps are too fat/thick to actually just slide in your pocket. The only two amps I'd consider to be REAL portable amps would be the iBasso T4 and the upcoming Headamp Pico Slim. The others are simply too thick without making it bulge in your pants OR does not just slide in your pocket.


----------



## bodine1231

Nah,I rather wait till I get home.


----------



## DLeeWebb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Because most "portable" amps are too fat/thick to actually just slide in your pocket. The only two amps I'd consider to be REAL portable amps would be the iBasso T4 and the upcoming Headamp Pico Slim. The others are simply too thick without making it bulge in your pants OR does not just slide in your pocket._

 

OK, well I guess that explains it. My nano/pico rig fits in my pocket quite nicely. I don't see it as a problem.


----------



## smeggy

I use a small camera pouch attached to a belt loop for mine. My pockets are usually full of other stuff anyway. Clip to my pants, throw the phones on and off I go. Unobtrusive, doesn't bulge my pocket, easy to get to and very convenient.


----------



## DoYouRight

I might very well carry a Pico slim with my ESW10 and never thought I would


----------



## Kpalsm

Just bought 2/3 of my new portable rig: 5.5g iPod 80g (Rockbox'd) and a pair of Shure E4c. iBasso T4 + LOD is next! Probably gonna get a Sendstation as my LOD, so I can just use a standard USB cable rather than Apple's proprietary cable (also I won't have to unplug my LOD to charge/transfer, yay laziness! Maybe I should make a new team: Team Lazy-Fi!)


----------



## TobaccoRoad

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just bought 2/3 of my new portable rig: 5.5g iPod 80g (Rockbox'd) and a pair of Shure E4c. iBasso T4 + LOD is next! Probably gonna get a Sendstation as my LOD, so I can just use a standard USB cable rather than Apple's proprietary cable (also I won't have to unplug my LOD to charge/transfer, yay laziness! Maybe I should make a new team: Team Lazy-Fi!)_

 

I bought a refurbished 5.5g 80g for the rig too but it freezes when syncing. I tried formatting but now it doesn't even turn on properly, fml.


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TobaccoRoad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I bought a refurbished 5.5g 80g for the rig too but it freezes when syncing. I tried formatting but now it doesn't even turn on properly, fml._

 

Ouch, that blows. First thing I did when I got my iPod was formatted it. Now I'm dragging and dropping music onto it (YAY NO ITUNES!) because Rockbox just uses folders. It has it's own built in database but it won't work with the iPod's database and the way iTunes adds music to the iPod. Everything is working out so far...I'm kind of surprised I haven't hit any hitches yet.

 Did you get any kind of warranty on that refurb model? They usually carry at least a 30 day warranty don't they? I'm sure you could RMA it.


----------



## TobaccoRoad

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you get any kind of warranty on that refurb model? They usually carry at least a 30 day warranty don't they? I'm sure you could RMA it._

 

Ever heard of this site? Refurbish iPods with Ipodzens.com iPod Repair Centers |Index
 They haven't responded to the RMA yet.


----------



## Kpalsm

Think I've seen that service listed on eBay, though I could be thinking of something similar but different. Never been to that site. Pricing looks about the same as the eBay page I was on...maybe it was theirs. I was thinking about buying one from them. Did you buy the extended warranty?


----------



## boomana

If public means while sitting on an airplane or at work, or anytime I'm going to be sitting for a least a few hours, then the answer is yes, I sometimes use a portable amp in public. If in pubic means when going about town, or when moving around a lot, the answer is no. Ipod to UE11s: Stealth rig ftw.


----------



## TobaccoRoad

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If public means while sitting on an airplane or at work, or anytime I'm going to be sitting for a least a few hours, then the answer is yes, I sometimes use a portable amp in public. If in pubic means when going about town, or when moving around a lot, the answer is no. Ipod to UE11s: Stealth rig ftw._

 

Yep, I was obv referring to when on the move. I don't think anyone on this forum wouldn't want to when they're at a place where they can sit for hours.


----------



## zeroibis

Use mine in public all the time even when my phone was a source!


----------



## jawor121

I do but only when i go for a walk or ride a bike.


----------



## mudkip

PAV2


----------



## hvu

Main portable rig: 




 Secondary portable rig:


----------



## labrat

Delete


----------



## DoYouRight

Great with attaching the clip to the Grados! Never thought of that. However my head isnt big enough to have it stretched more than 1cm above the earpads on mine.


----------



## TobaccoRoad

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great with attaching the clip to the Grados! Never thought of that. However my head isnt big enough to have it stretched more than 1cm above the earpads on mine._

 

It is very creative, but wouldn't you look dumb with a player clipped to a headphone? When I first saw that I was like wow that's awesome! Wait a minute...


----------



## TobaccoRoad

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Think I've seen that service listed on eBay, though I could be thinking of something similar but different. Never been to that site. Pricing looks about the same as the eBay page I was on...maybe it was theirs. I was thinking about buying one from them. Did you buy the extended warranty?_

 

No but they agreed for a repair/replacement thank god. But I don't have my hopes up for some reason.


----------



## hvu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great with attaching the clip to the Grados! Never thought of that. However my head isnt big enough to have it stretched more than 1cm above the earpads on mine._

 

Lol, that was just for me to take the picture because I couldn't get the Clip to stand up.


----------



## tenzip

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TobaccoRoad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is very creative, but wouldn't you look dumb with a player clipped to a headphone? When I first saw that I was like wow that's awesome! Wait a minute..._

 

Hey, if he's willing to wear Grados with fluorescent yellow pads in public . . .


----------



## hvu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tenzip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, if he's willing to wear Grados with fluorescent yellow pads in public . . .




_

 

Well we are in a age where 90% of the population give or take is ruled by ipod ear buds and other low in ear buds, I am willing to sacrifice how goofy I look to listen to my fluorescent grado's and over sized M50.


----------



## tenzip

Don't worry, I wear my Grados in public also. And I've got yellow leather wrapped around the headband, maybe not quite that bright, but still yellow.

 I keep thinking I need to get some neatsfoot oil to darken it up some.


----------



## TobaccoRoad

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hvu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well we are in a age where 90% of the population give or take is ruled by ipod ear buds and other low in ear buds, I am willing to sacrifice how goofy I look to listen to my fluorescent grado's and over sized M50._

 

About M50, how portable can it be considered compared to HD280? If it's less bulkier than 280 I might get a rig myself.


----------



## DoYouRight

ESW10s are my goto portable now. Just because the cord is short and its easy


----------



## wht

This is one of my "trans"-portable combinations.


----------



## hvu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TobaccoRoad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_About M50, how portable can it be considered compared to HD280? If it's less bulkier than 280 I might get a rig myself._

 

M50 are just a big as the HD280 I believe but the M50 in my opinion wins out because it can collapse inward and it is more durable.


----------



## Ronald Lee

i used to carry an amp around, but, as for my school dressing code is an issue, i just use it straight out from my ipod. you know, wearing a jean, and having something so big and bulky will have your leg uncomfortable when walking around. But, some other days when i go out wearing a short pant, will sure carry it


----------



## Dominat0r

i walk around work with my hippocase strapped to my belt and use the Shure PTH with my SE530s...so i dont have to take them out to speak to people =)

 Of course people look, of course people ask and i happily answer...

 "im a Asian guy that likes electronics, who would of thought.....!!"


----------



## 120717

I don't think I've seen jeans with pockets that big!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *labrat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Goes in my jeans pocket or my jacket:











 Or in a Headroom Gigabag to my belt:





 Have been to most airports in Europe, and to many in Asia, must put it on the screening belt when passing security check, but never any problems.
 Of course, if you have a portable piece of equipment, it is meant to be used portable?_


----------



## labrat

Delete


----------



## ear8dmg

Depends on the DAP, My hitachi personal CD player and SANSA clip both do a fine job without an amp, at least for driving any headphones I'm likely to use in public.


----------



## alphaphoenix

Nano piggy-back on a Mini3, YUIN PK1.


----------



## Kpalsm

When I used to use a portable CD player it fit in my pocket with room to spare. I can fit DVD cases in my jeans pocket


----------



## nukular

If I'm carrying a bag such as my commute to work, then yeah, I'll hook my ipod up to my predator and use my Shure e4cl's. (Thank god for long shure headphone cables!!...for this one instance) Otherwise no. It helps that my LOD isn't one of those tiny uber-flexible ones, or maybe I'd be tempted to try the elastic band thing......or not.


----------



## blawhh

Nope, unless I run it from my bag


----------



## roosta

yup. 80GB ipod classic > ibasso D10 > ultrasone HFI 780. only use it when i go for local walks, never used them in a town/city centre cos they are quite shiney and i fear they may scream "mug me". plus i never take a bag with me, so it all goes in my coat pocket, with the phones on my head.


----------



## Galesden

Ya. i just piggyback my ipod to my 2move with some velcro, use an interconnect lod and put the rig in my backpack cuz it has a little hole where you can run your headphones through.


----------



## DoYouRight

not unless i get a pico slim.


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_not unless i get a pico slim._

 

Mmmmm...wonder how much $$$ those will be...


----------



## blawhh

I would if Xin would hurry up and send me my supermicro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder when that will happen


----------



## DoYouRight

Im thinking about $300 maybe? for the slim.


----------



## darlim

I always carry the amp in my hand. Some times, it landed in the front zipper pouch of my bag.. Mine is 4G Nano + P-51 Mustang nicely velcroed together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But i have to say that the Cable of the Grado SR80 is quite a cumbersome one.. its neither too long nor too short and its stocky.. have to coil them up most fo the time


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

Here's my fave Setup:

 FLAC > O2PMP > iBasso CB01 > iBasso T4 > Moon Audio Black Dragon w/ Neutrik Plugs > Fiio E5 > Victor HP-FX500 wood dome & housing IEMs

 Here's a photo:






 sexi rig!

 I carry it EVERYwhere it Fits (semi comfortably) in large pants pockets. Shorts pockets. etc... with wires down and Hardware buttons up I can skip tracks while the player is in lock mode... I go to the gym with it. I'm sure I get looks taking that brick 'round with me... I don't pay attention, cuz I remind myself, that even though I may look odd, I've got half a grand of audio bliss injected into my Ear Drums! FTW! w00 h00!


----------



## darlim

Quote:


 I carry it EVERYwhere it Fits (semi comfortably) in large pants pockets. Shorts pockets. etc... with wires down and Hardware buttons up I can skip tracks while the player is in lock mode... I go to the gym with it. I'm sure I get looks taking that brick 'round with me... I don't pay attention, cuz I remind myself, that even though I may look odd, I've got half a grand of audio bliss injected into my Ear Drums! FTW! w00 h00!

 

Way to GO !! It sure feel good to be in Nirvana while the rest looks on LOL!


----------



## Mr C

Why are you using a fiio in this etup? Just for the bass boost?


----------



## DoYouRight

yes I was wondering the same thing, wouldn't the fio decrease SQ in this chain?


----------



## DLeeWebb

I really love my Pico Amp/DAC. It is really plenty small for me to use regularly with my iPod Nano in public. However, I missed that Pico Slim thread. Man, that does look pretty amazing. I may consider ponying up the money for yet another Amp, if the price is right and Justin produces them in that metallic orange.


----------



## Bonthouse

I can put my move + iPod/iPhone easily in my pocket, so why not


----------



## blawhh

LOL nice pockets
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^^


----------



## logwed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blawhh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LOL nice pockets
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^^_

 

I fit my PA2V2 and Classic fine in my pockets.


----------



## TobaccoRoad

You guys _are_ referring to jean pockets and not jacket pockets right? Just wondering since the weather is very warm this time of the year...


----------



## logwed

^ both. I live in chilly Wisconsin... actually, it was 90s and 100s all last week, so more like swim suit pockets


----------



## ZoNtO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr C* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why are you using a fiio in this etup? Just for the bass boost?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoYouRight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yes I was wondering the same thing, wouldn't the fio decrease SQ in this chain?_

 

I credit it to the ridiculosity of the portable "SQ" phase here...


----------



## wuwhere

I went through the airport security with my iHP-120/D10 & ER4S inside my laptop carrier w/o any problem. I bring these to work and walking around my neighborhood all the time.


----------



## dagobah

I use my Pico in public when there's a lot of sitting involved. I don't like lugging it around otherwise.


----------



## blawhh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wuwhere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I went through the airport security with my iHP-120/D10 & ER4S inside my laptop carrier w/o any problem. I bring these to work and walking around my neighborhood all the time._

 

what did airport security say? :O no questions asked?!


----------



## hvu

You shouldn't have any issue with security but they may ask you to turn it on just to make sure it works. I remember as a little kid they made my turn on my old school gameboy just to make sure.


----------



## Bonthouse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blawhh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LOL nice pockets
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^^_

 

Baggy jeans do the trick


----------



## TobaccoRoad

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bonthouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Baggy jeans do the trick
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Fo Shizzle


----------



## blawhh

I see we've got some gangsters here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yea but what would airport security say about something like a CMOY?! 



 *errrr, we've got a problem here*


----------



## Ashkii21

I use my FiiO E5 in public. I clip it to one of my pockets and I also clip my Sansa Clip to the same pocket. I use a PK3 in this setup. If I have my backpack then I will use my Cmoy. If I want a little more isolation I use RE2 instead of PK3. Some day I plan on building a mini3 for portable amp use.


----------



## paper9

Never ever let Ipod drive my UM2 after I purchasing an amp


----------



## Bilavideo

I used to port my Cmoy around, having fun rolling opamps, but stopped when I started to feel like it wasn't making enough of a difference. I replaced it with a Pimeta, which I replaced with a Mini3. Then, after buying an M Cubed, I came to the conclusion that nothing short of that amp would be worth porting around - and that amp isn't portable, yet.

 I think the M Cubed could be rendered semi-portable. Three 9-volt batteries and a more creative housing should do it. But as far as going out in public with amps - or Grados - I don't care what people think. If I want great sound, I'm going to bring my gear.


----------



## Bonthouse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TobaccoRoad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fo Shizzle_

 

LOL not THAT baggy, just enough to store an iPod, amp and a gat, ya dig.


----------



## vegaman

I always use an amp in public too. I've travelled to China, the UK, Spain, Dubai with my iMod and Headsix velcroed together. I have a beard too (I figure they probably don't like beards) and never had any problems.
 I was a little dubious when I arrived in Dubai and realised my t-shirt had a picture of a guy pulling his eyes out though, wasn't sure what people would think there.

 I normally just carry the iMod+amp in my hand, pockets aren't secure enough for my liking.


----------

